# Service und Support > Testforum >  Test Löschung

## knut.krueger

Ich möchte testen, ob ich einen eingestellten Beitrag wieder löschen kann. Wie ich nun feststellen musste, gibt es die Löschfunktion nicht mehr!

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Knut,

doch, aber nur begrenzt auf einige Minuten nach Erstellung des Beitrages...dann hast Du über Bearbeiten die Wahl "Bearbeiten/Löschen"

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Uwe,
Ich werde es mit dieser Antwort noch einmal probieren. Ja, es funktioniert. Bei meiner Threaderstellung "Test Löschung" hatte ich nicht die Möglichkeit gesehen. Ich werde noch einen neuen Testthread erstellen, um dies zu prüfen.
Knut

----------

